# [SOLVED] How to get FLAC music to work in car?



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have Switch Sound File Converter Plus, and I have tried converting my .flac music files to .mp3, but it still didn't work in the car.

I was wondering if it was possible to convert them to a different format, and make them work in the vehicle?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: How to get FLAC music to work in car?*

wma, aac, and amke sure the disc is closed when done buring the a disk.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: How to get FLAC music to work in car?*

I've tried what you said, both wma and acc, but they still didnt work. 
When i select wma, or aac as the conversion format, it gives multiple different options in which to convert. ex. 128kbps, 320 kbps. I tried both and they didnt work.

Also when i select wma, it allows to pick between Windows Media Audio Voice 9, Windows Media Audio 9, and Windows Media Audio 10 Professional(which i used).

This has got me stumped and its probably an error on my part but i just dont know:4-dontkno


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: How to get FLAC music to work in car?*

Please Close Thread, Problem Solved


----------

